# black water extract



## danny1 (Nov 17, 2006)

ok i bought a bottle yesterday and i would like to know if it will work in my white cloud tank will they spawn and how do i save the frys if they do i have no gravel and no plants some 50 plus ramshorn snails and a aqua clear 300 filter again i have 10 white clouds both mand f the males are dark with red and the females are plump with eggs and white.the temp is 78-79
if they do spawn i will spawn my zebra danios too is it true that it is safe to keep the wc frys with the parents because they don't eat them.
thanks
danny


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

black water extract contains a phosphate buffe that lowers pH. I don't know enough to answer your question.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Im afraid I've never spawned white clouds but just a little warning... the Tetra Blackwater extract makes an ookie mess in the tank  Not a big deal really, but it freaked me out when I used it. I expected darker water, but not the "goop" that came with it. Just giving you a heads up so you dont get freaked out like I did hehe.

No gravel, no plants and 50 plus snails... I think there will be caviar to go around if they spawn - but thats just my guess.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It will not cause them to spawn. Environmental triggers are the key to white clouds but almost any chage will cause them to spawn for most. Do not expect fry. I would put a layer of marbles on the bottom if you want fry once they do spawn. Also a little punctuation would make your thread more readable.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

White clouds aren't really "blackwater" fishes, and the extract won't be of all that much use in spawning them. It can help a bit, maybe, but don't use it at the normal dose. only use a "tinge" of it. They don't eat many fry if they are well-fed, but they will eat eggs. Your temperature is a bit too warm for spawning whiteclouds, by the way; try 74 for better results. Well, first cool them back down, very slowly, to 69-70 for a couple of weeks, then bring it back up at about one degree per day to 74. Feed them very well during this time.


----------

